# Legal Kayak Lighting/ Distress Signals



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I'm planning on doing some kayaking at night with the new Cuda 14 I just got. Before, I would have a little light I would attach to my kayak as it got dark, but never stayed out anywhere near dark as to avoid any problems. But I do want to test the waters so to speak, but also want to be very safe and very legal doing it. After reading the Boating Guidelines, I guess i'm still unclear about what exactly I need to have to be legal when fishing on Ohio's inland reservoirs.

After everything I read, I'm interpreting being legal as having a 360 white light at the front of your kayak, with 2 miles visibility and that is the only mandatory lighting. My question is, is that thinking correct? If so, what lighting system do you guys use to accomplish this? Also, what if my light is at the front, but the anchor is at the back?

What about distress flags/flares? I think those are only for Erie, but I may be wrong. 

Here is where I got the information:

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/laws/ohio-boat-operators-guide/ch-2-equipment-requirements

Navigation Lights

OAC 1501:47-2-21 through 1501:47-2-31
All vessels are required to display running lights while underway or an anchor light if at anchor between sunset and sunrise. For power vessels, running lights include a green light displayed on the starboard side, a red light displayed on the port side and all-around white light(s) displaying 360 degrees. An anchor light is an all-around white light. Requirements vary by vessel size and type. Sailing vessels and hand-powered vessels have light display options. Lighting requirements are covered in greater detail under Required Lights.

Visibility of Lights

OAC 1501.47-2-22
On boats less than 39.4 feet in length (12 meters) the white masthead light and stern light must be visible for two miles. The red and green sidelights must be visible for one mile. Boats greater than 12 meters in length have requirements of greater visibility.


Vessels Under Oars

OAC 1501.47-2-25
A vessel under oars may exhibit lights for sailing vessels, but if not, shall have an electric torch or lighted lantern showing a white light in sufficient time to prevent collision.

Anchored Vessels

OAC 1501.47-2-30
A white light visible all around the horizon shall be exhibited by vessels while at anchor.

Distress Signals

ORC 1547.251
When operating on federally controlled waters (Lake Erie, Ohio River, Muskingum River, or the immediately connecting bays, harbors, and anchorage areas):

No person shall operate or permit operation of a vessel:

16 feet or more in length or any vessel carrying six or fewer passengers for hire without carrying U.S. Coast Guard approved visual distress signals for both day and night use;
any vessel between sunset and sunrise unless carrying U.S. Coast Guard approved visual distress signals for night use.

When operating on Ohio water other than federally controlled waters, no person shall operate or permit operation of a vessel without carrying a distress flag at least two square feet and international orange in color or a U.S. Coast Guard approved daytime distress signal.

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

A lot of people use yak attaks visipoles, I'm one of them. I have mine mounted on the back of the kayak, so I don't really think it matters where it is located. From what I've read the light above your head is really all you need. Having a flashlight handy may help if you get stopped by odnr, there small and will show them you have all the necessities aboard, a whistle as well. When it comes to the flag part...I'm not sure, my visipole came with an orange flag that doubles as a bag to cary the folding pole in. I've had people tell me orange is a distress color but I had made a flag pole last year with an orange flag on it, got stopped twice to check registration and they never said anything to me about it. Sorry this is so long...good luck I'm intrested in other replies to this as well 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's some more info on equipment requirements. Hope this helps. 

http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/requiredequipment#tabr3

Bowhunter57


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Bowhunter57 said:


> Here's some more info on equipment requirements. Hope this helps.
> 
> http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/requiredequipment#tabr3
> 
> Bowhunter57


Thanks Bowhunter. Just curious, what is the difference between the Running Lights or Lantern, and then the Anchor light? What the heck is the anchor light?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

An anchor light is a white light that can be seen from 360 degrees. Ussually on a pole. 

Running lights are green /red but for a yak you can use a white flashlight.

http://www.iboats.com/Boat-Navigati...ghts Electrical:Bing-_-e-_-boat running light


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

thanks Snakecharmer. I just ordered a 360 light that has a suction and attachment cord as well to put on the back. I always have a head lamp as well. I'll put a small flashlight in there just to be safe. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

kayakcle216 said:


> A lot of people use yak attaks visipoles, I'm one of them. I have mine mounted on the back of the kayak, so I don't really think it matters where it is located. From what I've read the light above your head is really all you need. Having a flashlight handy may help if you get stopped by odnr, there small and will show them you have all the necessities aboard, a whistle as well. When it comes to the flag part...I'm not sure, my visipole came with an orange flag that doubles as a bag to cary the folding pole in. I've had people tell me orange is a distress color but I had made a flag pole last year with an orange flag on it, got stopped twice to check registration and they never said anything to me about it. Sorry this is so long...good luck I'm intrested in other replies to this as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


After looking, I think that the orange flag is for Erie only. So that's not necessary for inland waters. I did like the light at the top, but didn't really want to drill a hole to attach it. Just went with a suction 360. thanks for your help.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

That's a good idea...


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is a kayak anchor light available at Great Miami Outfitters. 

This link is to iboats.com, these are traditional anchor lights for power boats. If you are around boats/docks much these will look very familiar.

A white traffic baton is relatively cheap, has effecient LED's and can be easily modified for a kayak. Even Walmart sells these things.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

kayakcle216 said:


> A lot of people use yak attaks visipoles, I'm one of them. I have mine mounted on the back of the kayak, so I don't really think it matters where it is located. From what I've read the light above your head is really all you need. Having a flashlight handy may help if you get stopped by odnr, there small and will show them you have all the necessities aboard, a whistle as well. When it comes to the flag part...I'm not sure, my visipole came with an orange flag that doubles as a bag to cary the folding pole in. I've had people tell me orange is a distress color but I had made a flag pole last year with an orange flag on it, got stopped twice to check registration and they never said anything to me about it. Sorry this is so long...good luck I'm intrested in other replies to this as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Exactly my point! contray to a few "thinktheyknowitall" on here from last fall going on and on about it whiteout getting the facts right in the begin with!!


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

backlashed said:


> Here is a kayak anchor light available at Great Miami Outfitters.
> 
> This link is to iboats.com, these are traditional anchor lights for power boats. If you are around boats/docks much these will look very familiar.
> 
> A white traffic baton is relatively cheap, has effecient LED's and can be easily modified for a kayak. Even Walmart sells these things.


Thanks for that info. I'm actually going to put a suction cup red/green mount at the front as well with a strap attached. Its actually buoyant as well, which is good. I figure, although its not needed, it doesn't hurt to let boaters know where you are. Most kayaks are not 14' long and in the dark, better safe than sorry!

Kayakcle- I might think about the orange flag as well. Just to put in one of my rod holders. Indian Lake boaters are crazy in the summertime!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Northern1 said:


> After looking, I think that the orange flag is for Erie only. So that's not necessary for inland waters.


I'm looking at the last paragraph of your OP. It says orange flag for Ohio waters not federally controlled. Is there something missing, I've never carried an orange flag. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

backlashed said:


> I'm looking at the last paragraph of your OP. It says orange flag for Ohio waters not federally controlled. Is there something missing, I've never carried an orange flag.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That does make it a bit more murky. It looks like it *is* actually required that we have one on board according to the code. I read the few lines after that again as well and noticed this:

The required distress signals shall be:

United States Coast Guard approved;
in good and serviceable condition;
readily accessible;
of the type and quantities required (see following chart).

*No person shall display any distress signal unless a vessel or a person is in distress and in need of help.*

So, it looks like you are supposed to have one on board, but you are *not* supposed to display it unless you need help.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Do they have a color code with flags? Or is it just flags in general?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Check out the link. The flag they show is orange. Not sure on the size.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I will give it a look... thanks 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

You want to be visible as much as possible due to the retards driving around on motorboats especially around Lorain that can not see a kayak on the water nor have any respects! 
Be visible with whatever you have and ODWC recommend doing so.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

That's how I feel...I think kayakers should have a flag on at all times. Anything that helps others see you on the water is good in my eyes. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

I wonder if this would meet the legal requirements?

http://www.basspro.com/Hydrostar-S-...light/Emergency-Light/product/12101705270761/


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

From what I've read the light has to be visible 360° so that pretty much means it would have to be over your head. You could probably make a game warden happy that you have that but he/she could also say it's not in true compliance. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

The way the division of watercraft explained it to me is that the only requirement after dark was to have a bright light that you could signal to an on coming boater.no other lights are required.he also said that if you were checked on the water after dark and didnt have a light to signal with that you would be ticketed.not that you couldnt add lights if you wanted just that it isnt required.when im on erie in the daytime i run an orange flag that is about five foot tall that i got at rural king for like less than five bucks.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have this for my kayak. Have been checked at Red White Boom on the Scioto River, Indian Lake and Alum Creek at night. Wardens said this is all you need and this may be more than the law requires
It was $30 and it has a leash in addition to the suction cup


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

I realize i'm resurrecting an old post, but I wanted to ask a question that is completely on topic. Did anyone get the answer as to displaying the orange flag on Erie at all times? I've always had mine up, but it recently occurred to me that i'm rolling around with a distress signal up all the time.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been checked and a head lamp was all that was required from DOW. I work close with them for work. I can make a call and confirm.


----------



## Kayaking_Kev (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm pretty sure as long have you have a flashlight with you on a kayak, you are legal. I made a little DIY pole from PVC and bolted a cheap light on top and wrapped some reflective tape around the pole. I have a video of it below.


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

I know the light rule; I guess I should clarify. Is it BAD to have an orange flag up (the distress signal) when you're not in distress?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

CavemaNdisguisE said:


> I know the light rule; I guess I should clarify. Is it BAD to have an orange flag up (the distress signal) when you're not in distress?


Yes this is bad. You will be attracting boaters seeking to know if you require assistance.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Yes, I second what Misdirection stated. However, I believe it is a good idea for kayaks to fly a bright flag of some sort to attract attention, especially on Lake Erie. I have been surprised several times when cruising as I quickly come across a kayak.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I thought a watercraft distress flag was a 3' x 3' orange flag with black square and black circle. The small orange triangular flag is a water sports flag. I could be wrong, it has happened once or twice before


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

whitey7, yes you are correct. That is the flag I thought the OP was talking about flying. Flying a triangular orange (or any color flag) would be good.


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

The orange flag supplied by makers of light poles are perfectly fine. If someone mistakes it for a distress flag and checks on you then good for you bad for them not knowing what an actual distress flag looks like. Have seen and talked to a few guys with the orange flag that have been check by boaters on the lake.


----------

